# Making wood look old?



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Was wondering if I could get some tips or tricks on making wood look older (like its been around a while). I was thinking of maybe a walnut or even cedar, but if you have any info on others wood species I am up for anything. Thanks!


----------



## widekerf (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, you have to be very careful with it, but a couple of tablespoons of Red Devil Lye mixed in a half gallon of water and brushed on cedar willmake it look 100 years old in about an hour. Just leave it on until it reaches the age you want and rinse it with water to stop the oxidation process. This is a very nasty concoction so all the safety measures have to be used---chemical gloves, goggles and face shield. You should also wear old clothes when you do it (don't even ask how I know). This stuff is HOT and it will burn you. I've used it on cedar and cherry with good results. Ageing wood is an oxidation process over time, and this stuff will oxidize anything it touches---including your lungs, so remember your respirator


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

widekerf already said what I'd say - be VERY careful.

The Arts & Crafts guys were big on fuming wood to "age" it. But the things they did, and the methods they used wouldn't pass Worker's Comp standards today.

I don't know where you're from, Civilengineer - but the fastest (safe) method of aging wood is to leave it in direct sunlight for a while. That technique doesn't work here in the Great Bear Rain Forest (emphasis on the _rain_ part), but if you're in a relatively dry area, give it a try.

Just as an aside - I used to serve in the Canadian Armed Forces, and in that capacity travelled to many areas which were contaminated with chemical/biological weapons (NBCW, for those interested in acronymns). You know what our most common solution was to such contamination? Fence the area off and wait two or three years for the sun to take care of it. It was cheaper, and more importantly, more effective than anything else we could dream up.

The sun is a wonderful "ager" - give it a try if you can. If (like me) you can't go that route, then do a little research on Greene & Greene and others of that era regarding fuming - but be very careful, and don't leave your gas mask (NOT to be confused with a dust mask) behind. Personally, I don't do it - but that's just me.

Best of luck to you, and have fun.


----------



## eastend (Dec 30, 2006)

you can also explore using dyes and pigments to shade/glaze the wood to give it "age".
We use Japan colors, and "dry brush" edges and profiles to simulate aging. 
Also try layering colors, rather than stain then clear.


----------

